
A Decade Later, the Deepwater Horizon Oil Spill Has Left an Abyssal Wasteland - oblib
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/deepwater-horizon-oil-spill-aftermath
======
zomg
So very sad. How can this site be considered "cleaned" if there's still so
much evidence of the spill below the surface?

~~~
yummypaint
Moving the oil below the surface was the whole point, in order to shape the
news coverage. Nevermind that doing so massively increases chemical toxicity
and makes full cleanup much more difficult (but cheaper for them because they
are able to avoid clean up).

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corexit](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corexit)

------
airbreather
Yeah, that's not good, but also for something of that scale 10 years is not
much.

Remember, oil is thought to start as the remains of previously living things.

By the definitions some people apply to supplements or medication, it's
"natural".

Just too much, all at once in one place, and possibly some elements normally
found as traces are excessively concentrated, eg mercury.

Given enough time the localised impact will diminish, as with all hygiene
related concepts, it's all about dilution and/or dispersion.

~~~
tekstar
Congratulations, you have made the most corporate bootlicker post here. And
that's saying something.

~~~
manfredo
A pretty simplistic description of the situation, but not wholly untrue. Oil
has naturally leaked out of the ground and ocean floor for millions of years
[1]. Granted, man made oil spills are still bad for the environment as they
release significant quantities of oil at once.

1\. [https://www.whoi.edu/oil/natural-oil-
seeps](https://www.whoi.edu/oil/natural-oil-seeps)

~~~
thinkingkong
Technically not untrue isn’t a great argument. If someone stretched the other
way and said its fine to fill the entire ocean with oil because its natural
we’d find that equally absurd.

